# Acrobatic Red Kites



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Went to Gigrin yesterday with it being lovely weather, haven't been here for years! Main aim was to get something different from the norm, which for me was a shot with the sun showing the lovely plumage with the bird in mid dive showing good aerial skills, boy these guys are FAST!

#1


IMG_43852 by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

#2


IMG_4189 by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

#3


IMG_3650 by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

#4


IMG_3942 by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

#5


IMG_3608 by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

#6


IMG_3552 by drewbuckleyphotography, on Flickr

1300 images in all, down to about 80 and these are a select few i like

thanks for looking 

drew


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Great shots as always Drewster. 

So there were a few headless and tailless shots in there I guess then!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Great shots as always Drewster.
> 
> So there were a few headless and tailless shots in there I guess then!


hah yeh - a lot the same as well, so didn't want it to get boring :thumb:

cheers

drew


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice to catch them in the wild too, although the number of kites seems to have "soared" in recent years.


----------



## B2ONGO (May 5, 2011)

All great shots Drew but the first one is a outstanding!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great shots


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

B2ONGO said:


> All great shots Drew but the first one is a outstanding!!


Couldnt agree more!


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

That first one is an absolute stonker !!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Great shots mate :thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

What camera and lens combo is this because they are simply stunning :argie:


----------



## mcinto65 (Apr 20, 2012)

Excellent shots mate, by the way the red kite is the national bird of Wales & very proud to have it we are !!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words 

If anyone gets time, could you vote for them on 500px? would be very much appreciated

http://500px.com/photo/7851961

http://500px.com/photo/7851960

http://500px.com/photo/7851959

http://500px.com/photo/7851958

and feel free to add me and I'll return the favour. Thanks!

drew



adf27 said:


> What camera and lens combo is this because they are simply stunning :argie:


thanks fella, 7D, 300mm f/2.8IS USM & 1.4x II extender - most are f/5.6 ISO 500 and shutter around 1/2000 ish

cheers
drew


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

#1 is just unreal Drew! There has been a Red Kite program near the Angel of the North and the River Derwent around the Newcastle Upon Tyne area for a few years now but i havnt been lucky enough to see any yet. Ive voted and followed you on 500px 

Phil


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

awesome mate well done. This is why i love photography, you can see all the detail you would other wise miss with the naken eye. Absoultely amazing.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

GIZTO29 said:


> #1 is just unreal Drew! There has been a Red Kite program near the Angel of the North and the River Derwent around the Newcastle Upon Tyne area for a few years now but i havnt been lucky enough to see any yet. Ive voted and followed you on 500px
> 
> Phil


Thanks fella, added you on there



Paintmaster1982 said:


> awesome mate well done. This is why i love photography, you can see all the detail you would other wise miss with the naken eye. Absoultely amazing.


Thanks!


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow!

Red Kites and Buckas, I knew i was in for some goodness but number 1 is a stunning capture of a stunning specimen.

no missing tail feathers, no missing flight freathers. Focussed on the dive and captured perfectly. 

Awesome.


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Awesome photos - I've tried shooting birds with my 120-400 and find it so difficult!

Hat's off to you sir.

Added you on 500px and voted too


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Wow!
> 
> Red Kites and Buckas, I knew i was in for some goodness but number 1 is a stunning capture of a stunning specimen.
> 
> ...


Thanks fella :thumb::thumb:



EddieB said:


> Awesome photos - I've tried shooting birds with my 120-400 and find it so difficult!
> 
> Hat's off to you sir.


Thanks matey, still plenty of duffers from this shoot - just takes a lot of time and praciting 



EddieB said:


> Added you on 500px and voted too


Much appreciated :thumb:

drew


----------

